
Plant-based eggs are starting to compete with the real thing - Kaibeezy
https://qz.com/1689009/plant-based-eggs-are-starting-to-compete-with-the-real-thing/
======
Kaibeezy
It’s mung bean protein “curd”. Is that basically tofu, except mung not soy?

The photo looks convincing. Can anyone report on how they taste?

